# Smackdown at Sagecreek!



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I guess I'll be. Count me in. lain:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be bringing a truckload.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> I will be bringing a truckload.


I'm betting on these guys! ^

Just saying ...


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I'm betting on these guys! ^
> 
> Just saying ...


While I look forward to competing I also know this will be the first time out on the 3D course this year so my expectations will out weigh my score I'm sure.
In saying that, who needs my "A game" to beat some of these chumps.:nyah:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

You still a champ Bob ,Don't underestimate yourself .Or your just playing with there heads ,I get it .


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> I will be bringing a truckload.


Hey things are looking up now in West Virginia you guys got your own truck.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Just one but we got a waiver to fill up the flat bed with shooters as long as we don't stop in Va.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

add the cheerleader to the list


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yalls heads are so big, how many can you get in a truck? :noidea:



:teeth:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

It's not a nice truck....kinda of like the Beverly Hill Billies 

And how many you ask? Be like a bunch of mexicans trying to sneak across the border. Our heads are inflatable by the way. Probably be a little tighter ride on the way home. :shade:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> It's not a nice truck....kinda of like the Beverly Hill Billies
> 
> And how many you ask? Be like a bunch of mexicans trying to sneak across the border. Our heads are inflatable by the way. Probably be a little tighter ride on the way home. :shade:


That's funny right there. 

Keep some room in the truck for that big ole trophy. lain:

We could just strap it to the top. I know you all probably make Rash ride up there anyways. :secret:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Rash has to ride the roof alot. The smell is unbearable at times. Lol


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

EROS said:


> Hey things are looking up now in West Virginia you guys got your own truck.


They just pick one from the front yard to drop off the blocks.


Y'all do realize Sage is the real winner here no matter who scores the best right??!!! That old "whiner" will be laughing the whole way to the bank with all our entry fees.:first:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> They just pick one from the front yard to drop off the blocks.
> 
> 
> *Y'all do realize Sage is the real winner here no matter who scores the best right??!!! That old "whiner" will be laughing the whole way to the bank with all our entry fees.*:first:


Yes sir we do. We try to go down and support his range a couple times a year. Me having my own range I realize how much work it is to setup and how much it takes to maintain the targets. I hope 200 shooters show up and he will have the extra cash to go buy a twinkee dong courtesy of his range. 

Now y'all keep the hillbilly jokes coming. Us civilized folk enjoy them.:nyah::moon:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> Yes sir we do. We try to go down and support his range a couple times a year. Me having my own range I realize how much work it is to setup and how much it takes to maintain the targets. I hope 200 shooters show up and he will have the extra cash to go buy a twinkee dong courtesy of his range.
> 
> Now y'all keep the hillbilly jokes coming. Us civilized folk enjoy them.:nyah::moon:


If that came out wrong I apologize. Dave knows how much I've enjoyed coming down to his place and believe me I'm glad that this little "trash talking" will drum up some extra $ for him and the range. All our egos and little jabs are good buisness for him. If that was taken wrong I apologize--I think Dave knows that I didn't mean anything by it.:nixon:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> If that came out wrong I apologize. Dave knows how much I've enjoyed coming down to his place and believe me I'm glad that this little "trash talking" will drum up some extra $ for him and the range. All our egos and little jabs are good buisness for him. If that was taken wrong I apologize--I think Dave knows that I didn't mean anything by it.:nixon:


Yall haven't seen the price of the grand prize trophy. 

:teeth:


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in for a truck load should be a fun time running a range myself I know the work and cost that goes into maintaining a good course Dave does a excellent job I hope he gets a ton of shooters


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll be there but I only smacktalk Terri : /


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Well I guess I will be in all this caos... I know them WV boys are coming down to show support and fling a few arrows, This will not only be a fun shoot but with all this hype, everybody should be ready for the pressure of the upcoming GA. ASA shoot!!!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Out of couriosity..... Are the groups going to be split up since it seems the start time is 10:00 I think


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Derek, we will make the rules up as we go. ha/ha

I thought that might be fun to shoot with some of the fellows. They need to witness my skills in person.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think it would be best to bust everyone up .That way you get to meet and shoot with new shooters .Plus that way no one can say they pencil whipped us .At the end you can always add up all the scores like VA ,WVA,NC.Dave you might even have a score card for that ,like at the end everyone post there score .I cant wait to meet some of you guys ,I only hope I dont embarrass myself and My State .


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

How bout we only shoot with our first cousins and then after.....OH wait. I was thinkin of something else.. Sorry.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> Derek, we will make the rules up as we go. ha/ha
> 
> I thought that might be fun to shoot with some of the fellows. They need to witness my skills in person.


i can give hints how to "tweek" logjamb on his shooting. Whoever pairs up with him yell at me i got his number lol id hate to have him bust my nose while at the stake lol David im all in for that rule makin up thing as we go..I just made 1 up if it suits you..RULE 1- scoring for WVA people applys as 8 for in side the center "12" and 5 for hittin anywere else on the target and -10 for a miss..how does that sound? How will we know really who is there for the "smackdown" shoot and who is there just to shoot. Should we half to give david a secret password for it like smackdown or something lol. Dave btw im moving back up to the green peg this week lol


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought bout fixin up 5lb of my home made sausage patties and biscuits and bringin em to ya dave to sell and benefit your shoot. Or for us "smackdown" competitors to chow on. Jus need to know who is eatin what so i know who to send to the bushes every target to relieve there "duties" lol


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> .I cant wait to meet some of you guys ,I only hope I dont embarrass myself and My State .


Yea, I'm about in the same boat. Need to get some serious "bow time" in.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like how you guys are talking down your shooting skills.

I ain't buying what your selling. lain:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

blinginpse said:


> Dave btw im moving back up to the green peg this week lol


Sissy


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

outbackarcher said:


> Sissy


Heck yea throw him to the dogs...wait thats me geez...hey outback catch---> :brick:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Just right smackdown on your card that way everyone will know.I need to get out in the yard and find the rest of my arrows.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Just right smackdown on your card that way everyone will know.I need to get out in the yard and find the rest of my arrows.


They are probably shoved up inside the shaft of the one you shot right before it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm ready and cant wait .All I need to do is get some ranging in .


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

yep im good to go all i need to do is get my yardage adjusted and shootin lessons...Hmmmmm sounds like a problem:scared:


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Only a few days out should be a good time


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

The hillbillies are ready. Crash helmets everbody 'cause we'uns goin to roll some heads. Coming to the bottom land.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I know shootstraight is ready ,he already had a guy wanting to kick his butt yesterday .You missed it EROS ,Nick was trying to tell a guy he was shooting the wrong target .Plus on another target he asked a couple guy's if he could walk past after pulling the arrows ,they said sure ,I said but hurry up.He asked Randy if he had heard what the guy's said about hurrying up .
I know one thing I still need work ,ranging .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Couple pic's from yesterday .


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

outbackarcher said:


> The hillbillies are ready. Crash helmets everbody 'cause we'uns goin to roll some heads. Coming to the bottom land.


You aint comin to roll no heads tell the truth you just want us wearing helmets so you doo doo heads dont look like the only weird 1s with helmets on cause momma becky sent you out with them on makin you be careful


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think I saw the WVA guy's headed south.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

John-in-VA said:


> View attachment 1335614
> I think I saw the WVA guy's headed south.


That's us. We were going to try to sneak in but I guess we got busted.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I know all yall can coast down to NC to shoot. But I hope yall don't think yall are going to win enough money for gas money to get back. lain:

We can take up a collection though.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

No need to worry. We just hook a hose up to Logjamb....he has enough gas to get the space shuttle to the moon.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> No need to worry. We just hook a hose up to Logjamb....he has enough gas to get the space shuttle to the moon.


I was guess that is why he rides on top of the truck. :secret:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I was guess that is why he rides on top of the truck. :secret:


He rides on top of the truck on the way down. We point him sphincter into the wind to get those big ol cheeks a flappin'. The motion helps us coast a little farther. On the way home we let him ride inside 'cause the hose comes through the firewall and up into the seat. :darkbeer:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a feeling we are going to pay for this.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL that is to funny about the hoses and logjamb. You know i think the only car i ever saw with mud tires on it was the 1 the WVA boys roll in.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

blinginpse said:


> LOL that is to funny about the hoses and logjamb. You know i think the only car i ever saw with mud tires on it was the 1 the WVA boys roll in.


Hey don't hate. Under the Obama plan we can't roll in our big trucks with our mailbox money. We had to down size but we make sure we have the rubber to take us off road when need be.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

text me the details on that wagon btw gotta fella wantin to find a car. Plus you shouldnt need all the claw tires to go places with the car. WIth as many of you pile out of that scooter there oughta b enuff weight to make you go with baldies.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Now u gone and started with the "baldy" it wasn't enough that I get beat down account a medical condition that has an unpleasant side effect. You have to start on my over abundance of male hormones that causes "slight hair loss"


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Also Sage any donations should be made to Folically Challanged.net or Gutrotawareness.org


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

God made a few perfect heads (yours and mine) and put hair on the rest to cover them up so you don't have to look at them.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol man this is a trip. Its goin to be a blast this weekend I can already see it. Maybe I can talk dad into milkin for me so I don't half to worry with being late and can not half to rush back. May half to spend alota time lookin for my arrows if the kade course luck carries over


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hey blingnpse, that Kade so tight he try to weasle $1.00 out of me this weekend. I dought he able to sell the Hillbillie Auto. 
[email protected]## probably price it at $75,000.00 And yes Sage, there are a few perfect heads.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> God made a few perfect heads (yours and mine) and put hair on the rest to cover them up so you don't have to look at them.


I'm in on this one!!!!


IN PA this week with my boys to visit family. I brought the bow up to try to get some arrow finding time with it. Snow in the forecast!:smow:

John we need to convince old hairy that he needs to make the trip. He can sleep on the way down.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

All I got to say is ...

"theyll be coming round the mountain when they come, oh, theyll be coming round the mountain when they come!"


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You WV boys don't get lost in the tunnel again. lain:

Make sure Rash's head don't hit the tunnel on top of the car with those bigger tires.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL best thread on AT goin here. Lets get the big inclosed air castle from the carnival i believe we are goin to have a disputes to settle with the oversized boxing glove. Round 1 blingin against logjamb..Rember boys no :icon_1_lol: and no:uzi: and last but not least no kicking unless its in logs bad leg and no noogies.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

WE have the truck's all loaded up and were ready .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> You WV boys don't get lost in the tunnel again. lain:
> 
> Make sure Rash's head don't hit the tunnel on top of the car with those bigger tires.


Sage help me with the directions again. Now when we get in the tunnel do you turn left or right?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> Sage help me with the directions again. Now when we get in the tunnel do you turn left or right?


I thought that was the problem. Surely you heard the ole saying, there is light at the end of the tunnel.

That ...

That's what your looking for. Just follow the light.

Make sure it's daylight before you go in the tunnel. lain:

You have to tell them everything.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

blinginpse said:


> LOL best thread on AT goin here. Lets get the big inclosed air castle from the carnival i believe we are goin to have a disputes to settle with the oversized boxing glove. Round 1 blingin against logjamb..Rember boys no :icon_1_lol: and no:uzi: and last but not least no kicking unless its in logs bad leg and no noogies.


Maybe we can get a spot on pay per view. Be like the WWE just bigger....main event "The Milk Man vs Gimped Up" in the briar patch match. I see great things coming out of this. Lol


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hey blinginpse did you know that outback is such a [email protected]## that he the only one that has had the same targets for 6 years and people brag about how they look new. Kills in like new condition. Lol


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

outbackarcher said:


> Maybe we can get a spot on pay per view. Be like the WWE just bigger....main event "The Milk Man vs Gimped Up" in the briar patch match. I see great things coming out of this. Lol


Briar patch match then he will want a rematch LOL so then it would be the cabbage patch i mean after all it is rural retreat and it was the cabbage capitol at 1 time. dave then would have something to give him a run for his money wit the way the sun gleames of them perty green heads he may be put to shame with that kinda beauty lol


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Logjamb said:


> Hey blinginpse did you know that outback is such a [email protected]## that he the only one that has had the same targets for 6 years and people brag about how they look new. Kills in like new condition. Lol


Now big boy up until this last weekend id never known weather to agree or disagree, but after sat. i believe i fall under the agree category here. i needed a spotin scope for the 1 and well i missed it so go figure...Id believe foam hugger if i heard it hehe it was a good course tho and i liked it cause its what i need to get better at judgin yardage....BUT geesh id make my yardage assumption then add 3 to make sure i still wasnt off by much lol


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hey Sage. I think in order to keep the bling aka milkman honest with his score calling ways would be to allow me and ol "I so [email protected]##ed I don't even squeak" Kade be able to out vote his call every third target.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

lol this is not fair ^^^^^ rule number 2 for those of you that remember rule 1 rule 2 is no WVA shooter can keep score! only us VA guys keep score for the groups. Go ahead vote out my score i will have the cards HEHEHE


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

blinginpse said:


> lol this is not fair ^^^^^ rule number 2 for those of you that remember rule 1 rule 2 is no WVA shooter can keep score! only us VA guys keep score for the groups. Go ahead vote out my score i will have the cards HEHEHE


WV boys score like so: 
That target looks like my 2nd cousin, she's a 10 baby!

This target looks like my sister's, brother's, sister....man she's better than a 10 she's a 12!!!!!! Come here baby!!!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Just shot some in the yard. Lot a vane of one of the arrows, those rocks are hard on them!:angry:


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

U don't even want to know what a 14 is. Rocks ain't too bad. Ask ol milkman aka blinginpse how hard the outer stratusphere is on an arrow.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Logjamb said:


> U don't even want to know what a 14 is. Rocks ain't too bad. Ask ol milkman aka blinginpse how hard the outer stratusphere is on an arrow.


ha ha ha ha HA!! LOGJAMB

Yea dont tellem what a 14 is dave so i can. Boys the 14 is the sisters brother. The 14 ring is the the odd ball ring back in the back of the target! lmao


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I can see the cabbage patch wrestling now. Bling and Logjamb rolling up on their big wheels.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

outbackarcher said:


> I can see the cabbage patch wrestling now. Bling and Logjamb rolling up on their big wheels.


well we know who is who just by the hair. Man outback y didnt you give me some cool dubz to be rollin on.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You guys are killing me.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

^^^^^

That's some funny chit right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> View attachment 1335614
> I think I saw the WVA guy's headed south.


Hey look the WV boys are bringing a extra practice bale.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

EROS said:


> Hey look the WV boys are bringing a extra practice bale.


Nah. That is their portable house. They wrapped up all the old dishwashers and old cars inside so they'd feel at home.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey outbackarcher. Logjamb here! U gotchu any more of tat there prune juice still, I gots me a jams up of another sorts here!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hey that's not me. My trailer is purple and white.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Too much hair for logjamb.

Of course, this could be the reason they call you logjamb. lain:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

The prune juice don't hit Logjamb like that....now ol sneakin' White will put you out of the wagon when he dabbles with the prunes. Does look like a fairly nice facility but I am not sure I could have that in my holler though. Couldn't keep the neighbors off of it.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Bo Bob said:


> Hey outbackarcher. Logjamb here! U gotchu any more of tat there prune juice still, I gots me a jams up of another sorts here!


There is the shart house bandit yall. He came so hopeful and open hearted but left so sad cause he came to poo and only farted.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You guys must be practicing your shooting instead of your smack talking. lain:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

In PA for our spring break, wake up to the ground covered in snow this AM. (not even an inch but something for my boys from VA to see on their break)

Got Paps bikes loaded and ready to head to the farm for the afternoon. The boys are all excited!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> In PA for our spring break, wake up to the ground covered in snow this AM. (not even an inch but something for my boys from VA to see on their break)
> 
> Got Paps bikes loaded and ready to head to the farm for the afternoon. The boys are all excited!


Sounds like fun. You guys enjoy your time off.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

Can't wait! Mark needs to mow the mountain house yard anyway..


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

kward said:


> Can't wait! Mark needs to mow the mountain house yard anyway..


You was my :secret: weapon. lain:

Now they might not show up, cause they are skeered of being beat by a girl.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Possible Gert, trip and will be there. Not sure yet.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Yea Sage, I heard that blinginpse bruised his hand in the cabbage patch. Outbackarcher too [email protected]##ed to stop making strings long enough to post. None of the NC boys are able to wright a full sentence. And me, well let's just say I am waiting on some more mailbox money. While waiting I have been practicing though.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

The way it's looking we might need a bigger truck .


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought I would make the drive up from Winston. Most of the people who I shoot with can't make it but what the heck, we will all have a good time. Sorry for the ones that will miss out, looks like thinhs are shaping up for a good old time.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Logjamb is right I have been busy building strings and hadn't had time to post. Oh yeh I was also busy clean up my trophy case trying to make room. As far as practice....I will shoot a couple arrows when I get there.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

yea thats me been cleanin out my trophy case to. Its took me awhile to move the 3 i got too....And i been findin the REAL TARGETS hehehe may bring my hooter and diaphram sat and hoot and yelp when the competition is about to shoot.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

When turkeys have horns and become a challenge to kill I will hunt them. Other than that you can have those stinking birds.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hoot & yelp. I thought it was grip & rip. lol


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

or poke and hope


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

awww yea its grip and rip alright thats step 1 and 2 and 3 and 4 is poke and hope. See you guys know me too good already


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

We are getting close to having our ride ready for the trip to the bottom land. We have a couple hollers in mind to find us some wheels.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You guys ain't right.

There will be lots of pictures taken at the Smackdown!!!!!!! lain:

A couple of us (we uns) were talking (speakin) about you guys (yall) last night and thought maybe each state could wear some sort of clothing (hat, shrit, etc. (whatever)) from the state you are from. I know everyone from WV has something with a WV on it, mostly thier truck. lain: And everybody and their brother from Virginia has a VT hat or shirt.

Whatta ya think?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats it...if i've gotta wear VT shirt....I'm moving to WVa or NC because I'd rather wear a tarheel or mountaineer shirt!!!! Atleast they know are terrible at sports or atleast have to cheat to to win!!!! (Oops sorry tarheel fans)


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Derek, Derek, Derek ... :nono:


epsi:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry I dont have any VT stuff to wear .But I just came in from shoot .Here are some of my Group's 20 yrd's 30-40 and 50 yrd groups.It was a little winds that's why they open up some .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Purty good shooting and real close to that there lil dot. Groups so tight they appear to be one arrow. :wink:


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I'll be wearing my WV Blue and Gold with pride thank you.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

To bad you guys don't have any SEC people to come dominate!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

asa_low12 said:


> To bad you guys don't have any SEC people to come dominate!


That's your fault. Don't sing it, bring it. :teeth:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think John was shooting at the big dot. lain:

Thats my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I was just shooting at the big gray rubber thing .Can we wear VA is for lovers ?I'm not feeling any love so far .To tell the truth I was shooting at the little white foosball ,But I could only see it at 20 yrd's so I had to drop down and shoot at the other one .
Do the guy's from WVA have to wear shoes?That would be one way to tell tham apart .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes we have to where shoes. If you was around logjamb with no shoes you would be calling him toejamb. I think his feet are worse than his...well you know.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Poor Toejamb, everybody is always picking on him.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

It ok. I big boy now and sticks and stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me. My feet will though.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

When I broke my leg, my wife would not allow Dr. to put a cast on me. She insisted on a boot that could be removed for daily washings. Lol


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Well just put a new string on the bow last night, so I do have an excuse readily available.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I just put new shoe laces in my shoes does that count for my poor shooting ??


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope you guys get a chance to take some pictures, I really want to make the drive down there but don't think I'm gonna make it.
Too much work to do at our club for our shoot next week.
I had to double up some targets and now we finally have new lanes and trails cut so i gotta go and spruce them up for the shoot.

Someone take pics so I can see who everyone is, I know most of the VA guys.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry you cant make it Marcy ,it should be a good time .I already have my camera in my stool with a frest card in it .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

No pictures of ToeJambs feet please. lain:

:nono:


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

View attachment 1339452
Ok now that was a Challenge.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeh but here is what it looks like out of the boot.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Omg :faint: ukey:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I guess this what the NC guys will be doing since they won't join the fun of the smack down.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The NC boys are like ToeJambs gas problem,

Silent, but deadly. lain:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I sure hope that wasn't really a pic of your foot ,toejamb.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Oh yea that was really it. Outback likes to rub it at night after a shoot. Get ready Larry. I sure it will need a good rub down after Saturday.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

All I can say is please dont take your shoes off .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

12.5 hours and counting:thumbs_up


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow Nick got a string the boys in WV got a truck some toe dude in NC got shoes and John got some new shoe laces. Didn't know the economy was this good after all. 

I have been hitch hiking from chicken truck to turkey haulers should be there in the morning. 

This better then last years Asa ride when I was hopping Bio solids trucks.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

OK you Virginia guys......bring home the trophy.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

It take a while for the economy to pick up where you are John .If you want you can have one of my shoe laces ,I made a new pair out of an old bow string ,that way I have a better excuse for not shooting well.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

EROS said:


> Wow Nick got a string the boys in WV got a truck some toe dude in NC got shoes and John got some new shoe laces. Didn't know the economy was this good after all.
> 
> I have been hitch hiking from chicken truck to turkey haulers should be there in the morning.
> 
> This better then last years Asa ride when I was hopping Bio solids trucks.


I know he just didn't say I was from NC. It is not fair to use such hurtful comments like that. It's on now boys. No holds barred.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice course today!!!! I'm just glad the wind didnt blow lol?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

3dbowmaster said:


> Nice course today!!!! I'm just glad the wind didnt blow lol?


SO???? How did it go??

Who won the "Braggin Rights?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I started a little before everyone else....so not sure, but I do know there was a whole lot of talking and laughing behind us....sounded like everyone was having a good time for sure....It was actually one of the easiest toughest deciving longest shortest courses I've ever shot...(if that makes any sense lol)........ I did learn 1 thing though.....Dont shoot the Milkmans (think I heard someone call him that) backetension release.....its ready to fire without rotating it lol it wouldnt take long before I busted my nose with it


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Very good course. I like them tough. Ol sage has a very nice range. One of my favorites.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I had a lot of fun today Sage. You had a very good layout. I enjoyed the fellowship with all also. We will see everyone soon.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

Great course!! Most if all great time!! I shot with a bunch
Of characters today for sure! Thanks so much for the great course, next time I'm going to ace it!!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Great course Sage. Had a good time even though score card looked as if it was hit with a shotgun. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> SO???? How did it go??
> 
> Who won the "Braggin Rights?


Not sure. Hopefully Dave will tells us how the smack down went today. There was alot of people there and we had a great time.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

i can tell you i represented the 30+ down VA. boys HEHEHE:cheer2:


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Welp.... great course there Sage, next time I come Im bringing the Ruger7mm with me!!! LOL

Awsome time, great fun with the guys and great weather(could've done with less wind) but everybody shoots in the same conditions. 

As a side note, I did learn 1 thing today, it does matter if you shoot a small diameter or fat sized arrow in the wind, if you dont get the yardage right then you will NEVER hit what you are aiming at!!! Good shooting with all of the Lynchburg boys


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

enabear722 said:


> Great course Sage. Had a good time even though score card looked as if it was hit with a shotgun.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


and i agree here it was an awesome course and i too had a scattered card of scores. Very good fun and nice to meet some of yall today very good hospitality


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Couple pics from yesterday .I missed the gaiter with my small dia arrows ,not 5 min after saying it was one of my favorites .Great course Dave you and your guy's did a heck of a Job setting that thing up .It Kicked my butt all in all I missed the Gator and shot 2-5's 9=12's and ended up 16 down .
I think Outbackarcher is wanted or something I tryed to take a pic of the WV guy's and he took off ,at first I thought toejamb took his shoe off .But he just doesn't want his pic taken I can understand that .Outbackarcher you make great looking strings I looked at the one's you made for Kip .I might need you to make me a set for my Mr7 after the season of course .It was great to meet you guy's .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Couple more


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Great pics John. It was nice meeting you and putting a face with the name. When you decide you want a set of strings just let me know. 

Sage set up an awesome course for sure. Ol logjamb was just happy to draw foam on the gator.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

WOW, nice course, reminds me of Twin Oaks with the woods and open field shots.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

What a great time. Sage set an awesome range.
I took a royal butt whoopin, but it was to be expected with the shooting I've been doing. Missed one and took two 5's. Oh well.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

It was a awesome course had a lot of fun


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

Man I just wish I had known someone was taking my pic, I woulda combed my hair.. Great range, I was up then down then further down. You could feel the love in those targets. LOL Had a great time as is usual at any of sages shoots. Really enjoyed the shoot and all the guys. Cant wait till Augusta to get some easy shooting in.LOL


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Dave for a good time and a good range. Hope to be back soon.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'll get scores, results, and pics up this evening. Sorry for the delay.

It was great seeing everyone for the Smackdown.

Looks like I got Smacked Down. lain:

:teeth:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Tough course Dave, took a lot of work putting it together, thanks for that. I have decided to take up shuffleboard so looking to sell all my stuff ; ) Had an arrow just about blow up on the bow, drove the nock and collar into the shaft for a big fat 0, rather fortunate I suppose could have gone through my hand. Started great, took a nap, then finish strong but unfortunately my nap was too long.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It's hard to recover from a goose egg. That makes a big difference.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm sure that is the toughest that it will be set all year. I got some exercise walking from the stake to the target and back 30 times. That was about 3,000 yards. lain:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I'm sure that is the toughest that it will be set all year. I got some exercise walking from the stake to the target and back 30 times. That was about 3,000 yards. lain:


No wonder you looked slimmer. :thumbs_up


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

outbackarcher said:


> No wonder you looked slimmer. :thumbs_up


yep he was lookin as slim as my arrow holders was by the end of the day and that was near empty so Dave you was lookin gooood (meant in the less gayness way as possible) HAHAHA. Great shoot dave NOW you and outback go back in time to how you had been setting the shoots. these "doozy" shoots hurt my ego and pocket lol.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

*Here are some scores with state and Username*

Sage Creek 3D Results
April 14/15, 2012
30 Targets

Open Score 12’s
1. Richard Leftwich 310 11 $57
2. Larry Kade 310 9 $35 WV Outbackarcher
3. Kelly Reeves 297 $22
4. Daryl Hazelwood 290 7 NC AFC-Hazelwood
5. Wesley Goff 290 7 VA Wesley
6. Matt Roman 289
7. Kip Good 288 VA 5RingKing
8. Terry Adams 286
9. Kelly Ward 283 NC Kward
10. Dusty East 281
11. Leonard Hayes 280 NC HoytHayes
12. Randy Briggs 274
13. Kevin White 273 WV
14. Nick Sandorf 267 VA Shootstraight
15. Will Barker 266
16. Derek Crouse 262 VA BlingingPSE
17. Bruce Barker 256 NC BJBarker
18. Carl Stock 244 WV Enabear722
19. Tony Stockner No Score

Unlimited
1. Jimmy Cave 293 $12 NC LastPlace
2. David Rash 277 WV Logjamb

Senior Open
1. John Mason 284 $26 VA John-In-VA
2. Leonard Thompson 281 $16 NC llt deer
3. John Lewis 279 VA EROS
4. Clarence Roten 278
5. Dennis Henderson 268
6. Paul Sawyers 266
7. Roger Goff 264

Open Trophy
1. Ronnie McKinney 310 1st 
2. William Edwards 308 2nd NC raylan givens
3. Matthew Burke 302 3rd 
4. Nathan McKinney 300
5. David Smith 296 NC Sagecreek
6. Derek Nester 291 VA 3D Bowmaster
7. Alan Lambert 279
8. Randy Hunt 274
9. Barry Whittaker 267
10. Bobby Crouse 255
11. Patrick Fritze 240
12. Jeremy Moss No Score

Bowhunter
1. C. J. Chrisley 300 1st 
2. Johny Stiltner 296 2nd 
3. J. C. Rife 294 3rd 
4. Todd Davis 292 5 NC ToddDavis
5. Greg Crouse 292 4
6. Gale Sheets 289
7. Jesse Walker 287
8. Larry Bouchard 280
9. Ricky Williams 279
10. Tommy Cox 276 WV trentcamp
11. Alan Brannock 269
12. Justin Phipps 261
13. Dennie Surratt 259 5
14. Darian Perry 259 4
15. Steve Spencer 259 3
16. Charles Golding 256
17. Jason Toliver 252
18. Anthony Sawyers 238
19. Sam King 234
20. Brandon Lineberry 233 1st B
21. Randy Wingate 225
22. Ed Steele 215 NC slimshady2
23. Chris Lineberry 209
24. Seth Hash 206
25. David Shaw Inc
26. Keith Vaughan Inc
27. Robert Troutman Inc
28. Luke Weatherman No Score
29. Ronnie Sheets No Score

Female Bowhunter
1. Lisa Cave 280 1st NC lcave07
2. Melinda Chrisley 274 VA
3. Andrea Cox 256 WV Trentcamps betterhalf
4. Elizabeth Hill 186

No Fun Round
1. Bob Williams VA Bo Bob
2. Terry Eagle VA


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hey Sage, that's just the stupid ol scores from the 3D shoot you held this past weekend. Nobody cares about them. We all want to know who won the SMACK DOWN. Also Sage, next time you are plowing field behind the 50yrd ram, watch out for my arrow.lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

WV dominated the big boy stakes
VA edged out the Old Fart class.
NC dominated everything else except,

the No Fun round, VA dominated that. lain:

I'm calling it NC. :teeth:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm calling it VA We took 3 out of 5 classes.Plus Richards from VA so that would make it 5 classes.Show me the money .Again great course Dave. Ga will seam easy after that ,at least I hope so .We all had a great time ,I think the group behind us was the farts class,you sure need to be up wind of those guy's.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

John-in-VA said:


> I'm calling it VA We took 3 out of 5 classes.Plus Richards from VA so that would make it 5 classes.Show me the money .Again great course Dave. Ga will seam easy after that ,at least I hope so .We all had a great time ,I think the group behind us was the farts class,you sure need to be up wind of those guy's.


We ain't counting people that is not on archerytalk that didn't come for the smackdown. I couldn't win that way. lain:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sage ho won the 12 thing drawing ? I had a bunch I sure hope it wasn't on the gator you all know what happened there .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It was target #2, the wolf. Terry Adams, another great VA shooter. You guys have your fair share of them.

You did shoot very well. :thumb:


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

My dad won the open trophy, so that's another for N.C. he also spanked my butt too!!! It was a hard range but I had a lot of fun. Thanks sage


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

lzeplin said:


> My dad won the open trophy, so that's another for N.C. he also spanked my butt too!!! It was a hard range but I had a lot of fun. Thanks sage


Both of you shot great.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I shot to many 8's on the first half. I loved the field even tho the gator bit me!!! By the way my dad is right now 61 years...


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats Terry and congrats to all the other winners .I only wish sage creek was a little closer to us .Long drive for most of us ,but well worth it .Thanks again Dave great course see you next year .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Truth is, it's probably my most favorite shoot all year is when you guys come down.

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I vote we have a rematch sometime at Sherwood that way sage can enjoy all the fun and not have to work so hard on the range


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think Wesley calling you NC guys out Dave .Come on up and shoot with us one weekend .It's only about 1.5hr drive up I 81 exit 141 .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Us WV hillbillies up for a rematch at Sherwood too. Got bow...Will travel...is my motto.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

id come and bring my 30 down scores with me. Ive been hankerin to shoot sherwood anyways. Be a good excuse to make it


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Wesley and the sherwood gang always have a great range set up .


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Cool pics. there John.. I really like the one with that NEW target (that black and white painted shoe with legs) Nah just kidding its the black buck, but it looked like a shoe from the BIG BOY stake, I would have to say the VA. boys had a better head count and showing- also I myself hope for another SMACKDOWN shoot, and we VA. boys dont care were it is, we will show up and shoot'm down!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

My crew likes to travel. We are even getting shirts. 

We are up for it as long as it doesn't land on one of our big shoots here. State championship, ASA Kentucky, etc.

3Dbowmaster had a good idea he ran by me. A Triple crown between here, Sherwood, and Kades range.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> My crew likes to travel. We are even getting shirts.
> 
> We are up for it as long as it doesn't land on one of our big shoots here. State championship, ASA Kentucky, etc.
> 
> 3Dbowmaster had a good idea he ran by me. A Triple crown between here, Sherwood, and Kades range.


that is an extremly good idea. Id kill us a hog and take it to kades and we would make a pig pickin bow shoot out of it. Cant ever go wrong with a good ol country meal


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm up for the triple crown. If we set all of them like sage it may be the triple frown. Lol

Y'all come up to Kade's Cove here at Backwoods Bowhunters and we will have us a shoot.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yall are going down! lain:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sounds good looks like I need to save up some vacation time .


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

Here we go again. Now we gonna have a tripple crown. We could call it the foam huggers tripple. LOL, havent had the pleasure of shooting sherwood yet but I'm with the rest of you. Targets and food i'm in. I like the idea of the hog milkman. When and where.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I could go for a triple crown how's June 23 our 24 at Sherwood, can't do may because we have the ibo state and a couple field shoots it's a busy month


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

trentcamp said:


> Here we go again. Now we gonna have a tripple crown. We could call it the foam huggers tripple. LOL, havent had the pleasure of shooting sherwood yet but I'm with the rest of you. Targets and food i'm in. I like the idea of the hog milkman. When and where.


it would all dictate on whether people would show for cookin the hog. IT takes alot of people to eat a 200lb hog. We would need around 100 110 people to clean the hog up with the fixins. i would fix it on a big grill that goes behind the truck. Be so good make ya tongue fly out ya head and lick "toejamb" in the face. That er be perty dawg gone good er id reckon to make a man do that. Figure we get that and tater salad baked beans we be fat dumb and happy and ready to hit the easy chair and throw back the "big lever" as i call it. We be dug in like a bunch of alabama ticks boys from bein so full. If we can get around 100 shooters and kade would let us feast away we would be on like a bowl of neck bones. Yall game?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I can eat enough for 10 people. lain:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Blinging try a little flinging


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Deadlast shooting pretty fast


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bunch of them West Virginians!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Them West Virginians are everywhere.

Watch out for the Toejamb.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

A bunch of Johns, Eagles, Turkeys, Shootcrookeds, yep, a bunch of East Virginians. :thumb:


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sage would you and your gang make it up to kades to pick on the pig? Man those are some good pics. I see you even posted me up lol hows my form look? and i dont mean my wrangler butt either you west "by god" boys


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The coveted trophy


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Last one


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great pic's Dave I like the names even more .


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

The guy at full draw in the last pic is hot. The gray shirt that is. 

If y'all want to do the triple crown count me in. If Sherwood wants to shoot in June I can make my July shoot the 3rd leg. We can do it and everyone can get Kaderized.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> Last one


to the guy in the grey shirt ? for ya buddy....is those your legs or a chicken your ridding on lol


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I can do the 3rd leg July 28th and 29th. 

What do you think Dave and Wes? Sound like a plan?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I can do one of those July dates. It's our circuits Childrens Miracle Network Shoot that weekend at Fries. I have to go to it one day. It's one of those must shoots.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Great thread. :thumb:


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Just give us a date and time. Looking forward to making the trip had a great time last year.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

As always Dave us hillbillies will hook the mules to the wagon and head on down.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

outbackarcher said:


> As always Dave us hillbillies will hook the mules to the wagon and head on down.


Hey things are looking up you guys got a wagon.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

EROS said:


> Hey things are looking up you guys got a wagon.


And cuzins.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

So Dave starting to come up with some dates?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Whenever you guys get froggy.


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

We always ready to jump. We just need some dates to get it going. Who else is on board. Where ya at milkman?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

We really should have some pictures from this event.

Talkers and Doers. This event has both!

Need more events like this.

DB


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

How about June 15th


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey Bob, that works for me. I think this will be like the 3rd Annual Smackdown or something.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Hey Bob, that works for me. I think this will be like the 3rd Annual Smackdown or something.


I looked at your schedule and it I know one earlier date conflicted with Sherwood up here and they would more than likely want in on the Sage trip as they had a bunch go last year.

Maybe a northern trash shoot at Sherwood (Roanoke VA area) on May 4th. My boys would still be in Soccer, but I'm sure Wess would love to have a bunch of people travel up to his place for that shoot.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, and we need to do one in West by gosh Virginia too.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Yeah, and we need to do one in West by gosh Virginia too.


Hey if my boys are done with sports I'm willing to travel to shoot some.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Yeah, and we need to do one in West by gosh Virginia too.


Does West Virginia have targets or are they still just animals carved out of hay bails


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

EROS said:


> Does West Virginia have targets or are they still just animals carved out of hay bails


No, Kade's a foam hugger. He's got em, you just can't see them they are so far away. lain:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Couple mor pic's for you DB .It's always a great shoot .The ride down and back is half the fun ,Truck full of mixed nuts.


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

We would have to talk Kade into doing it. He says he's not going to hold many shoots this year. How bout it bubba you in.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Y'all know me I am game for anything. Especially when I get to introduce new guys to a Kade course. Have Dave June 15th don't work for me for your shoot. I think I have a date with Mickey Mouse.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> Y'all know me I am game for anything. Especially when I get to introduce new guys to a Kade course. Have Dave June 15th don't work for me for your shoot. I think I have a date with Mickey Mouse.


I like those odds. lain:


----------

